# Brooksease vs. 1818



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

Sorry to nudge on this one, but I didn't get an answer when I posted more casually. I ordered a 3-button sack blazer from BB for the $318 sale price, as did many of you. Mine has the "Brooksease" label, while many of you report getting the "1818" version, as the ad lists. What gives? Did I take a (golden) fleecing here? I will tell you, when you hold my 1818 suit next to Brooksease blazer, there is no comparison. No, I haven't contacted the company yet. Thanks in advance! Bill


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

I actually asked the guys in the store about this one. I have the brooksease sack from a previous year and saw no difference between it and the "new"1818 Sack. In the store they told me they have simply renamed the lightweight sack an 1818 and no longer sell it as a brooksease. You probably got some older stock but the blazer is the same.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

chacend said:


> I actually asked the guys in the store about this one. I have the brooksease sack from a previous year and saw no difference between it and the "new"1818 Sack. In the store they told me they have simply renamed the lightweight sack an 1818 and no longer sell it as a brooksease. You probably got some older stock but the blazer is the same.


Indeed, my comparison of blazer to suit jacket is probably irrelevant. However, the half-canvassing is less substantial than I might like, and that got me thinking and label-checking. (Is there a "heavyweight" sack?) Thanks!


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

This is the only sack blazer I've seen from them in a while. Even the 1818 suits and blazer are only half canvassed.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

Chacend is right. It's the same blazer, they just renamed it. BB is reportedly phasing out the Brooksease suits and presumably doing away with the label altogether.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

*thank you*

Thanks, gentlemen! I feel better but would still rather that the overall quality be kicked up a notch. I am not sure it is up to the level of my last BB blazer, also Brooksease, a well-worn 2-button model. My new sack needs some attention on poor sleeve hemming, and I will pay a buck to have it done, rather than ship it back. Bill


----------



## joeyzaza (Dec 9, 2005)

My brooksease from a few years ago appears the same as today's 1818. 

The only other navy blazer sack I have seen from brooks in the past few years is the university blazer which is a heavier wool jacket. I picked one up two years ago. I have not seen it offered yet this year. It is my go to jacket in the winter.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
+1 regarding BB's University Blazer. Though the heavier, looser knit of the fabric does exhibit a pronounced propensity for accumulating lint!


----------



## 1WB (Sep 25, 2008)

chacend said:


> I actually asked the guys in the store about this one. I have the brooksease sack from a previous year and saw no difference between it and the "new"1818 Sack. In the store they told me they have simply renamed the lightweight sack an 1818 and no longer sell it as a brooksease. You probably got some older stock but the blazer is the same.


Just adding superfluous info here, but if you purchase an 1818 sack blazer in the store, it still rings up on the receipt as Brooksease.


----------



## eyedoc2180 (Nov 19, 2006)

1WB said:


> Just adding superfluous info here, but if you purchase an 1818 sack blazer in the store, it still rings up on the receipt as Brooksease.


Not so superfluous, my friend. I am still grinding on this one a bit. Brooksease always struck me as a maybe-outlet, maybe-retail offering. 1818, OTOH, is rock solid, as is my suit purchase from the June sale. There is no comparison in quality between my Brooksease/1818 blazer and the suit.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Same thing happend to me.

Picked up a "Three-Button Sack 1818 Blazer" during friends and family sale from the website. I bought the one without patch pockets. 

The blazer I received was a Brooksease blazer with patch pockets. I don't want an item with Brooksease label even if the the blazer is the same. My blazer has no pick stiching on the lapel which I think looks bad. Color is very dark navy too, looks like black. Fabric is Loro Piana though. But I think the blazer feel a little stiff and cheap. Fabric isn't soft, shoulder padding isn't that soft, lapels are not narrow.

Does your BB sack have pick stiching on the lapel?


----------



## tonylumpkin (Jun 12, 2007)

I have never seen pick stitching on a Brooks jacket, not even the Martin Greenfield Golden Fleeces. They may have done it at one time, but it would have to have been many decades ago.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

tonylumpkin said:


> I have never seen pick stitching on a Brooks jacket, not even the Martin Greenfield Golden Fleeces. They may have done it at one time, but it would have to have been many decades ago.


I'm not sure we mean the same thing. It's not necessarily done by hand, at least on cheaper jackets. (machines can imitate)

If you look on the lapels closely you can see a seam at the edge of the lapel. https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...olor=NAVY&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

That's a swelled edge or topstitching, not pickstitching.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Yeah, pickstiching is an alternating thread and fabric stitch. Looks like this.

https://www.ravistailor.com/images/anatomy_04.jpg


----------



## Steve Smith (Jan 12, 2008)

tonylumpkin said:


> I have never seen pick stitching on a Brooks jacket, not even the Martin Greenfield Golden Fleeces. They may have done it at one time, but it would have to have been many decades ago.


They still use pick stitching on some of the GF jackets.. I don't have any idea how they determine whether or not to use it. I have been meaning to look at a GF spec sheet and see if it is a check the block option.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Okey, enough offtopic about pick stitching (Although I like it on my italian cut suit). Swelled edge is what I meant. 

I'm going to return this Brooksease blazer. What I'm thinking about is whenever to get another BB blazer or just get another brand. If the 1818 blazer is just a rebranded old brooksease blazer I'm not intrested in that. Anyone have a clue if that's true?


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I have two 1818 Regent blazers of different fabrics and neither is a Brooksease. It seems that while BB may now call all Brooksease blazers 1818s, not all 1818s are renamed Brooksease. How you can tell which you will get unless you get it from a brick and mortar store is beyond me.


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

They may not have taken Brooksease labels off some blazers and sewn 1818 labels in, but they're the same thing. Same models rolling off the same production lines using the same fabric and construction, just different labels. Brooksease is the old label, 1818 is the new. 

What does a label matter?


Edit: I'm talking about the basic, standard, 1818 blazer, not Regent or Fitzgerald models.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

Was looking at the dark blue Brookease on ebay right now for $180. glad I found this thread.


----------



## CitationPilot (Jul 27, 2014)

Brooks just finished their spring suit sale (2 Brooksease for $900), and a lot of the descriptions stated that the suits were fully canvassed... Anyone notice that?


----------



## Orgetorix (May 20, 2005)

CitationPilot said:


> Brooks just finished their spring suit sale (2 Brooksease for $900), and a lot of the descriptions stated that the suits were fully canvassed... Anyone notice that?


The sale was for seasonal suits, including the BrooksCool line, which is different from Brooksease. Many of the BrooksCool suits are indeed fully canvassed. They're actually quite a good value for lightweight suits.


----------

